# 1124P 2 seperate Hz output



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Hi there.

Would anyone know if It is possible to set and output two different frequency's from a BFD 1124P at the same time?

That's one from 'Engine left' say at 80Hz, and one from the 'Engine right' at 20Hz?

I've read the manual and I'm thinking know, but thought I'd ask just incase.....


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Can’t say that I understand the question? An equalizer is a unity gain device, meaning it passes through the same signal it receives (with the addition of any filters engaged, of course). So the only way to get an 80 Hz signal out the back end is to send an 80 Hz signal to the front end. :huh:

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

Oh right I see now. For some reason I thought the BFD could adjust the frequency output at a set point.

I shall have to look at other ways to adjust an output to a Butt kicker LFE amp, as this amp only filters out at 40 Hz, and I would ideally like to set this to 20 Hz..

Thanks for your reply Wayne..


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> as this amp only filters out at 40 Hz,


Doesn’t that mean it’s taking out all frequencies above 40 Hz, not letting _only_ 40 Hz through?


Regards,
Wayne


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

You could get another amp to power the buttkicker. Something like an EP1500. 

Matt


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

> Doesn’t that mean it’s taking out all frequencies above 40 Hz, not letting _only_ 40 Hz through?



Yep, sure does, well spotted :innocent:

It's been a long day.....


----------



## Wull (Apr 7, 2010)

> You could get another amp to power the butt kicker. Something like an EP1500.


Matt don't do this to me man. I've just picked up an LFE kit, here in the UK it sells for around £580. If separately, the Butt kicker is £209. and the amp £380.

The EP1500 is only £240. night mare, I could have got this and a quake 10b in stead and still had change..

Cheers all the same.


----------

